# Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch im Windows betrieb! Der Unterschied!



## Xalon005 (2. Januar 2011)

Guten abend, 
ein Frohes neues Jahr an euch. 

Ich möchte gerne Wissen wie der Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch im Normal Betrieb von Windows XP, Windows 7 32&64bit ist. Am meißten interessiert mich der Unterschied zwischen Windows XP 32bit und Windows 7 32bit. Gibt es überhaupt einen? 

Zurzeit habe ich Windows XP drauf und der Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch liegt bei ca. 400-500MB. Habe aber gerade noch Steam und ICQ am laufen. Wie siehts bei Windows 7 32bit aus? Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo speziell dafür einen Test. Oder berichtet einfach von euren beobachtungen.  Mich interessiert es da ich gerne auf Windows 7 umsteigen möchte aber mein Arbeitsspeicher noch nicht aufrüsten möchte. CPU und Graka machens aufjedenfall mit. Nur Rammspeicher ist halt etwas schwach zum spielen. Zurzeit spiele ich die Aktuellsten Spiele auf XP ohne Probleme kann die Grafik zwar nicht komplett Very High stellen aber meistens auf High ohne Ruckeln sprich über 30FPS. Bad Company 2 auf High läuft mit 40-60FPS kann ich das auch unter Windows 7 32bit erwarten? Oder verbraucht halt Windows 7 32bit mehr und somit habe ich weniger Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung und es Ruckelt mehr?

Athlon X4 640
8800GT 512MB
2GB Ram

Mfg Xalon005


----------



## i.neT' (2. Januar 2011)

Hey, soweit ich weiß kommt es drauf an wie viel Arbeitsspeicher du insgesamt hast.
Habe 4Gb bei Win7 64Bit und verbrauche ca. 1,3-1,4Gb


----------



## Xalon005 (2. Januar 2011)

Hmm also wenns darauf ankommt hätte ich eigentlich keinen Nachteil oder?

Eine Frage Nebenbei. Weiß wer wie der runde Anschluss an Grafikkarten heißt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

Je weniger RAM du verbaut hast, desto eher muss Windows auslagern, weil eine bestimmte Menge RAM immer reserviert bleiben muss.
Ich kann dir mal die Werte für 4GB RAM sagen.

Windows XP: 600MB
Sieben 32bit: 900MB
Sieben 64bit: 1300MB

Mein Sysem (win7 x64) ist derzeit im Idle und 1200MB RAM sind "in Beschlag".


----------



## NCphalon (2. Januar 2011)

Also 7 Ultimate 32 brauch auf meinem Netbook 600 von 1024MB, die andern Angaben kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## i.neT' (2. Januar 2011)

Xalon005 schrieb:


> Hmm also wenns darauf ankommt hätte ich eigentlich keinen Nachteil oder?
> 
> Eine Frage Nebenbei. Weiß wer wie der runde Anschluss an Grafikkarten heißt?



Also BfBc 2 kannst du auf jeden Fall nicht Auf high spielen....  
Ich habe bei XP auch ca. 180 Fps und bei Win7 64 Bit nur noch ca.100
Hast du ein Mainboard drin was "SLI ready" ist?


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Januar 2011)

Da Arbeitsspeicher im Moment günstig ist, solltest du vielleicht doch auf 4GB aufrüsten.

Allgemein kann man sagen, dass Win 7 erst mit 1 GB mehr so "schnell" ist wie Win XP. Erst ab 4 GB hast du im "Normalen Betrieb" (also keine intensive Fotobearbeitung o.ä.) keinen spürbaren Unterschied mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Also 7 Ultimate 32 brauch auf meinem Netbook 600 von 1024MB, die andern Angaben kann ich bestätigen.


 
Wenn du 2GB einbauen könntest, dann würdes du auch mehr RAM "verbrauchen", jetzt muss Sieben bei dir noch ordentlich auslagern, daher ist auf Netbooks immer noch XP die bessere Wahl.


----------



## amdintel (2. Januar 2011)

meine Vista 64 Vers. Home ca. 1134 
(Prg und Verz. cache ist vergrößert -> geändert)

meine 7 64   umd die 950

was interessiert mich der Ram , habe über all ausbrechend genug.
2 ~ 4 GB reicht in der Regel, so zaghaft wie die meisten ihre Programme laufen lassen meist nur 1 bis 3 braucht man kaum Ram


edit : bei der 32 Bit Vers. Win 7 "entfernter Ram Sperre" 
sind es nur 668 , PC hat 4 GB Ram die voll genutzt werden können.
glaube auf dem Win7 64 Bit PC sind es ca. 100 mehr von RAM Verbrauch.
Fazit die 32 Bit Vers. nutzt den Ram besser und verbraucht weniger RAM,
das lohnt wenn man 2 oder 3 oder 4 GB RAM hat,´.
mein Netbook hat nur 2 GB RAM was völlig ausreicht für das übliche .


----------



## Festplatte (3. Januar 2011)

Müsste gehen... PS: Der runde Anschluss ist ein S-Video-Anschluss.


----------



## amdintel (3. Januar 2011)

das zieht die 64 Bit Vers. von Windows 7 weg. hätte nicht gedacht dass das so viel ist, etwa das gleiche wie die 64 Bit Vers. von Vista ,
*also die 64 Bit Vers. verbrauchen  etwa ~ das doppelte an Ram Speicher *

bei 2 oder 3 oder* (4)* GB Ram hat man bei 64 Bit 
Windows weniger Ram frei ,
und mehr RAM frei wenn man die 32 Bit Vers. installiert und bei* (4)* GB RAM 
die RAM Sperre bei 32 Windows entfernt .


----------



## Ossiracer (4. Januar 2011)

Also von meinen 4GB sind immer zwischen 900 und 1100MB voll... je nachdem ob ich noch andere proggis offen hab oder nicht... normal sind bei mir die 1100MB, da laufen dann aber noch ICQ, XFire, Mediaplayer und Opera..


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2011)

man berechnet den Verbrauch des Speicher ohne das Programme und Tools gestartet sind,
nur alleine das OS was nach dem booten benutzt  wird .


----------



## Apokalypsos (4. Januar 2011)

Ich habe Win 7 Ultimate 64bit mit 4 GB RAM am laufen. Mit ein paar Tweaks (Autostart bereinigt, unnötige Dienste deaktiviert) läuft mein Rechner im Stand mit ~900 MB. Da laufen AntiVir, Setpoint 6.2, CCC und die Creative Audiokonsole.


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2011)

das sind lächerliche 200 MB die du da rausgeholt hast, dafür startet das ein
oder andere dann wieder langsamer und die  dafür schluck die 64 Bit  Ram als die 32 Bit Vers. -> bei entfernter  Ram Sperre kannst du bei 32 Bit Win7 mehr Ram nutzten als bei der 64 Bit Vers. mal selber nach rechnen .
64 Bit Win 7 lohnt nur wenn man weit über 4 GB Ram hat  also 6 oder 8 GB erst.


hier wurde ja die Frage gestellt  *^^^^^^  *

32 Bit Win7 verbraucht am wenigsten Ram Speicher 
danach kommt ganz eng Vista 32  *sp2*  ist fast gleich
noch etwas weniger XP


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> 32 Bit Win7 verbraucht am wenigsten Ram Speicher
> danach kommt ganz eng Vista 32 *sp2* ist fast gleich
> noch etwas weniger XP


 
Bullshit XP braucht weniger RAM als Vista oder Sieben.


----------



## Lexx (4. Januar 2011)

> Eine Frage Nebenbei. Weiß wer wie der runde Anschluss an Grafikkarten heißt?


welchen karten.. ?

früher waren das mal "S-Video"..
glaub aber kaum, daß deine soo alt ist.


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2011)

einfacher gesagt : Liste   

z.b
0 Win98SE  
1.XP 32  Bit Home
2a.Win7 32 Bit Home 
2b.Vista  sp2 32 Bit  Home 
3a. Win 7 64  Bit Home
4b.Vista 7 sp2  64 Bit Home 

---------------------------
(a. bis b. nur ein kleiner unterschied das es kaum erwähnenswert ist)
die Reihenfolge nach Ram Verbrach von 1< wenigsten  bis > mehr 4
an Ram Verbrauch.


----------



## AchtBit (7. Januar 2011)

XPprof sp3 Verbrauch: 250MB


----------

